# 16" Rhom Update



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Now that it has settled in a little more... Is this considered black?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

That is one nice Rhom DonH. Is that going to be its perminant tank? Is there a reason why your tank doesnt have gravel? Lastly, what lighting system to you have for your tank. I love the lighting when you took this picture.


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

HHUUMM,,,I was thinking more of a charcoal gray to velvety satin colored blackish color myself,,,ya know, sheik yet rugged look.....









Looks pretty damn black to me!!!

Awsome job bringing him back man!!

Looking forward to future pics!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice very nice
dixon


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

that's one lean mean killing machine







keep those pics comin....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's one hell of a fish








Great job, man


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

Very nice, me likey.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> That is one nice Rhom DonH. Is that going to be its perminant tank? Is there a reason why your tank doesnt have gravel? Lastly, what lighting system to you have for your tank. I love the lighting when you took this picture.


 The tank (90 gal) is too small for him so it's not going to be a permanent tank, probably going to get a 180 in the near future for it...

The tank was initially decorated before I received him, but when I saw his condition (cloudy eyes, ripped fins, etc.), I decided to take out all the decor and gravel to concentrate on water quality first and then re-decorate after he's fully recovered. It definitely makes water changes a lot easier.

The lighting is called A.M. Lighting Systems. It's a very thin flourescent bulb that extends throughout the length of the tank. It casts a greenish/blue tint to the water that looks really neat.

Thanks for the comments guys...


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

nice fish.
wes


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

That is one heck of a recovery. I hope mine gets that big!


----------



## ncith (Apr 20, 2003)

Is that wussy looking fish agressive towards others?? TOTALLY just kidding man, great looking rhom


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

WOW its ... its.... (loss of words) incredible. nice man


----------



## MikeR (May 29, 2003)

Great Fish!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Joe


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Almost black but who cares...that´s a great Rhom, congrats!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I guess it depends on lighting, which on my photo program makes it a dark grey. Not quite black.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

hells ya


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Highback, Diamond, Jet Black.. who cares. YOu have one of the biggest and badass Rhoms!!!







Also, great work taking a pic of him taking a poop!!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)




----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Also, great work taking a pic of him taking a poop!!


 Thanks! He poops a lot because he eats a lot. lol... I was hoping that everyone would think those were twinkling stars in the background, but they are actually floating poop that he churned up right before I took the shot.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

only one word to describe that fish.... "SEXY"

*reaches out and starts to toutch screan*


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice fish








keep those pics coming when the tank is redecorated


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

DonH said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Also, great work taking a pic of him taking a poop!!
> ...


 Twinkle Stars???







ROFL!!!


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

man thats i killer fish!!!!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Nice fish!!!!!!!!!!









Marco's having his beastiality urges again. And this time when I say beastiality I mean *BEAST*iality.


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

That's a badass rhom man







Nice job on the recovery too he must be 100 times happier now Dr. DonH.


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Do you have any newer pics for us DonH?


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I love it, even the poop. Never knew poop would look so cool, haha


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

GARGOYLE said:


> I love it, even the poop. Never knew poop would look so cool, haha


 Weirdo


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Petzl88 said:


> Do you have any newer pics for us DonH?


 I'll try to take some more pics this weekend and post them. As for the poop issue, I am starting to think about keeping the tank bare. All that poop that's being kicked up is from just 2 days after a water change in which I vacuum'd the tank clean! Makes water changes so much easier and the water quality is as good as you can get it. I strongly believe that the speedy recovery of this fish is largely due to me keeping the tank bare.

Thanks for all the complements...


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

marco said:


> only one word to describe that fish.... "SEXY"
> 
> *reaches out and starts to toutch screan*


 yea i agree man thats one hot fish...is it single? coz id tap it!!!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

holy moly.









i am thoroughly impressed with how well u healed him up DonH


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

That is really nice...Is that one of those from Guyana ?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Xenon said:


>


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

got ne pics before of what he looked like?


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

What about beneficial bacteria DonH. I know having no gravel makes it so you can take out the harmful things food/poo quicker but what about the bacteria in the water needed to break things down. are you using a wet/dry filter?


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Bad ass


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

JP: I'm not sure... I think it came from Peru.

Death in #'s and Black Phoenix: Thanks!









Spiderman: Disease Thread

boxer: Nitrifiers do not only exist in gravel. They can attach to the sides of the glass and mainly in the filter media. I initially had pebble stones as gravel for that tank but everytime the rhom was startled, it would kick up a bunch of debris from the gravel. I was amazed at how much was being accumulated in the gravel bed! Since my primary concern was to heal him, I decided to keep the water in top quality by converting it into a bare bottom tank. You can see the results... Most discus breeders keep their breeding stock in a bare bottom tank with nothing more than a large sponge filter. I also know hobbiests who keep more difficult and expensive species in bare bottom tanks because it's a lot easier to maintain pristine water conditions (not because they are lazy).

Yes, the tank has a wet/dry with a 25W UV and an Emp400.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Awesome Fish Don....


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

why is its eyes not red?


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

That is one of the baddest rhoms ive ever seen. If you can, Id definately want to see more pix of that fish Don.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

What do you feed to this monster?


----------

